# New owner some questions



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Hello, I am new owner of used TT. The original owner gave me this profile. He said that if I need anything to just ask here. 
I love the car but I have few questions:
The parking sensors are very sensitive. They are very annoying and I have to keep pressing the off button every time someone comes close to me in the dense traffic.

Also the side sensors always panic and are first to make a continuous sound. This is problem as they prevent the front and rear sensors to tell me their distances. I simply cant hear the front and rear sensors over the beeping of the side ones. Making the parking with them very pointless by visually ques alone.

Does anyone else have this experience? Thank you.


----------



## Heath (Apr 12, 2016)

Have you checked what setting the sensors are on? Could be on high and may need taking down?


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Heath said:


> Have you checked what setting the sensors are on? Could be on high and may need taking down?


I can't find that setting. I can only see: volume regulator and in car entertainment fader.

My problem is mostly with the side sensors always beeping (in continuous tone) first and wont shut up and let me also get an audio feedback from back and front sensors. 
Imagine three people taliking. Except two of them cant get a word because the 3rd one talks non stop. Hahaha


----------



## Heath (Apr 12, 2016)

There is a setting for sure, just spent ages messing with my new car. Sorry I can't remember which section it is in, maybe car? Hopefully someone else can help.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Heath said:


> There is a setting for sure, just spent ages messing with my new car. Sorry I can't remember which section it is in, maybe car? Hopefully someone else can help.


I tried to look for it. Still can only find the volume dial and sound-system fadder. Nothing regarding any sensitivity of the sensors.
At this point not having side sensors would be preferable since I have dipping mirrors to help with curbs.

No worries mate. If you find it you will tell me. Meanwhile someone may come with some more solutions.


----------



## Heath (Apr 12, 2016)

Ok, just been for a play in the car! Go to Menu, select Car. Using the silver left hand switch above the menu button(in right hand drive) go to Driver Assist, then Parking Aid. You can have them on low, medium or high. Worth a check!


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

Do you have the picture on the dash? Shows coloured bars for each so you can see what's happening on each sensor even if one of the other sensors is bleeping continuously.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Heath said:


> Ok, just been for a play in the car! Go to Menu, select Car. Using the silver left hand switch above the menu button(in right hand drive) go to Driver Assist, then Parking Aid. You can have them on low, medium or high. Worth a check!


 OK now you really made me intrigued. I will go down and check. :lol:



chelspeed said:


> Do you have the picture on the dash? Shows coloured bars for each so you can see what's happening on each sensor even if one of the other sensors is bleeping continuously.


Yes I have the visual feedback on the dash. But that thing is not very accurate because the red line and zoning shifts so randomly and updating its position slowly. 
You really need to reverse slowly for you to allow the graph to update accordingly. Most of the time it fails to draw the new circles as you are reversing in timely fashion. By the time it draws new circle you are way past that distance. (you can even hear the audio feedback telling you that you are much closer than the dash graph is currently showing)

p.s - And I am not talking about high speed reversing of course. The graph is nice but not very helpful. Mercedes had the simple line and lights/dash and that thing updates way quicker.

Does that make sense I hope?


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

At least in the US, you can completely turn off the "automatic activation" so they only start beeping if you push the button or go into reverse, not if you get close to someone in traffic.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

macaddict111 said:


> At least in the US, you can completely turn off the "automatic activation" so they only start beeping if you push the button or go into reverse, not if you get close to someone in traffic.


That would actually be very good feature. Mind if I ask how do you find that option on your TT? Where did you go in the menus for that?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

there is a dedicated button on the front console right under the 3 air vents....


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the forum. To me the erratic behaviour doesn't sound normal. My sensors are very stable at all times i.e the graphics don't jump about. Have you tried activating each one individually to see if there a nervous one?


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

kevin#34 said:


> there is a dedicated button on the front console right under the 3 air vents....


I know, that is the button I used to shut up the sensors once they decide to activate during rush hour "squeezing". However after a short time period the sensors just decide to reactivate. They usually reactivate after you leave the dense traffic and drive more openly with higher speeds. It starts the process all over again if you end up in another tight traffic/ or a toll booth. They just dont stay deactivated for long time or at all. Its more like a snooze button on the alarm. It dismisses the current warning but not the entire system activation. 



moro anis said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum. To me the erratic behaviour doesn't sound normal. My sensors are very stable at all times i.e the graphics don't jump about. Have you tried activating each one individually to see if there a nervous one?


Hahhahah, I guess my english is to blame. I will try to explain it better now. Sry eng is not my 1st language.
The graph is slow to update that is all in regards to the graph aid. It cant match/update distances with most speeds in which you are reversing in to the wall.

As for the "nervous sensor" I just find that the side ones are always panicking and YELLING in continuous tone, drowning out any possibility for any other sensor to tell their story. With side sensors there is no middle ground. Its either off or STOP FULL TONE WARNING YOU WILL HIT THE CURB IN 1m!! AAAAAA help this guy cant drive! :lol: :lol:

Imagine reversing in to a parking space where one side has a wall. The side sensor will complain that you are too close to that side wall and wont let the rear sensors say "you will also hit the wall in next 1.7m" :lol:

I read the manual. Says that the side sensors activate when something just under 1m is close to your sides. (basically ever curb or wall when you park).

I really hope I made it more clear. Sry its hard to explain in english or with out a drawn picture. :lol:

P.s- Thanks for the welcoming to the forum moro anis. Hope that I wont be spending too much complaining or problem solving in this car on this forum. I hope its reliable car. I will read the other threads. They seem fun and educational.


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

captainhero17 said:


> macaddict111 said:
> 
> 
> > At least in the US, you can completely turn off the "automatic activation" so they only start beeping if you push the button or go into reverse, not if you get close to someone in traffic.
> ...


Actually I'm wrong. Mine doesn't even have an option for automatic activation. It was the loaner A4 (that I had for way too long after hitting a pothole) that had the option in the same menu where you pick the volume for front and back tones. Maybe overseas it's forced on as a regulatory thing?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

ok, I understood.
if you have VCDS, would be good to start an auto-scan (I don't remember the related channel) to see if there is an error code stored related to parking sensors



captainhero17 said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> > there is a dedicated button on the front console right under the 3 air vents....
> ...


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

In the Byte and Bit thread https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1086825 there's something called:

- Disable auto engaging parking sensors in traffic
They'll automatically turn on when you put in R or press the sensors' button
Unit 10, Security access 71679, Coding Byte 3, Disable bit 4

Details are in the second post down on page 1. I think it's saying parking sensors are normally on but if you turn them off with the above coding then they only come on when you are in reverse or you press the button on the dash. Sounds like what you are after.

Not really investigated as mine have only come on in traffic once or twice which I can live with.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

kevin#34
I didnt know you cant tinker with the car like that. Sadly I dont have that device nor do I have the knowledge to use it. Sounds like some advanced stuff. I am pretty bad with computers in general.

chelspeed
If I managed to find someone with that device I will remember this. Still strange that this feature is not on by default. In my last car the parking aid was off and only activates if you reverse or press the button.
This is very stupid way of doing things by Audi. I live in a town where during rush hour or in general drive you will encounter cars that pass by close enough to engage side sensors.
Why do these cars even have side sensors? Arent front and back ones covering the bumpers? Who ever hit the dead side of the car while parking? All they do is overreact since they have short range.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

captainhero17 said:


> I didnt know you cant tinker with the car like that. Sadly I dont have that device nor do I have the knowledge to use it. Sounds like some advanced stuff. I am pretty bad with computers in general..


check if there is a VCDS-equipped member close to you: https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 8&t=289769
chelspeed



captainhero17 said:


> If I managed to find someone with that device I will remember this. Still strange that this feature is not on by default. In my last car the parking aid was off and only activates if you reverse or press the button.
> This is very stupid way of doing things by Audi. I live in a town where during rush hour or in general drive you will encounter cars that pass by close enough to engage side sensors.
> *Why do these cars even have side sensors? Arent front and back ones covering the bumpers? Who ever hit the dead side of the car while parking? All they do is overreact since they have short range*.


side sensors are there for _parking assistant _feature (it requires _parking plus _pack). 
However, my _parking plus _it's not working so often/so annoying, looks like there is something not working well in yours (that's why I suggested to make a scan)


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

kevin#34 said:


> captainhero17 said:
> 
> 
> > I didnt know you cant tinker with the car like that. Sadly I dont have that device nor do I have the knowledge to use it. Sounds like some advanced stuff. I am pretty bad with computers in general..
> ...


I will check this for sure. Any particular scan that I need to run? You mentioned auto-scan? Like a complete system scan that scans everything possible on the car? You know what nvm. Dont feel like bothering you nice people anymore until I get a hold of that VDCS device. (any links to buying one for a decent price? one that is not too complicated?) T
Also
I would like to thank everyone in the thread. I got the whole picture now.

P.s- I realised that this car also has the parking auto assistant. However cant bring myself to try it. I cant trust those things. Because at best I will damage my car or at worst someone else's too in the middle of the parking lot. Still a nice showoff feature. The old owner was not kidding when he said that the car has stupid amounts of extra equipment. A good purchase no doubt.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I don't remember exactly which module to scan (no VCDS right now with me), that's why I suggested to proceed with auto-scan (it will scan all the car's module one by one) and check for eventual errors related to parking sensors. 
Regarding VCDS buying, better to get advices from UK members because I don't know local situation, however I can tell you that there is plenty of rubbish around at a very low price but also with very low quality components, at the moment the best are HEX-USB+CAN models equipped with full-chip ATMEGA162 and FT232RQ (basically, perfect replicas of Ross-tech interface, on sales here in Italy at around 45 pounds).
Be aware that all Ross-Tech replicas will warn you to update interface sw whenever you use them, and if so, interface will be blown instantly (=operate VCDS only when disconnected from the net).

Regarding park assistant, works quite well assuming all the environmental requirements are respected, but obviously not really a must have for average riders (however could be useful for your wheels, should your wife drive the car... )


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

kevin#34 said:


> I don't remember exactly which module to scan (no VCDS right now with me), that's why I suggested to proceed with auto-scan (it will scan all the car's module one by one) and check for eventual errors related to parking sensors.
> Regarding VCDS buying, better to get advices from UK members because I don't know local situation, however I can tell you that there is plenty of rubbish around at a very low price but also with very low quality components, at the moment the best are HEX-USB+CAN models equipped with full-chip ATMEGA162 and FT232RQ (basically, perfect replicas of Ross-tech interface, on sales here in Italy at around 45 pounds).
> Be aware that all Ross-Tech replicas will warn you to update interface sw whenever you use them, and if so, interface will be blown instantly (=operate VCDS only when disconnected from the net).
> 
> Regarding park assistant, works quite well assuming all the environmental requirements are respected, but obviously not really a must have for average riders (however could be useful for your wheels, should your wife drive the car... )


I will snoop around. I think I saw something like that in a car shop once.
As for the "local situation" I am not from UK. I am from Slovenia. Italy being the neighboring country actually means more when you tell me what to buy in Italy rather than whats up in London. No worries. :lol: 
I live 20 min away from Trieste. And I have a brother in Milano.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

sorry, I did not notice you are from Slovenia  
If you want, I can ship the same interface I have (described above) + sw 18.9 to Milan for around 65 euro shipping included. I can guarantee that you will not find a better interface for that price!


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

kevin#34 said:


> sorry, I did not notice you are from Slovenia
> If you want, I can ship the same interface I have (described above) + sw 18.9 to Milan for around 65 euro shipping included. I can guarantee that you will not find a better interface for that price!


Hey sorry for late reply I have been destroyed in past few days with stuff. Thanks for the initiative. I have contacted my friend who works in a car parts store. Said he will lend me one.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

ok, keep us informed!


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Heath said:


> Ok, just been for a play in the car! Go to Menu, select Car. Using the silver left hand switch above the menu button(in right hand drive) go to Driver Assist, then Parking Aid. You can have them on low, medium or high. Worth a check!


I was in the menu--car--settings and the only options for parking sensors are:
front & rear volumes and entertainment fader. There is nothing to adjust the sensitivity or sensor operating range. (see picture)
If the car had an independent setting for volume of the side sensors, that would have been great! Sadly not the case.

*I still have problem with the parking sensors activating in dense traffic.

Does anyone else have experience with their parking aid activating during dense traffic or when trying to approach say a toll booth or parking car reader?*


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

captainhero17 said:


> *Does anyone else have experience with their parking aid activating during dense traffic or when trying to approach say a toll booth or parking car reader?*


Yes! It is very infrequent but I sometimes see it come up with the 'red bar' like your about to hit something - always in close proximity with traffic when it occurs, like coming to a stop behind traffic from some speed (not silly, just like 15-20mph to a close stop at lights), or when traffic moves forward from the blind spot in the lane next to me in narrow lanes. I've never had an issue with close parking, toll booth etc like you suggest. It seems more a 'feature' warning me to pay attention for something close proximity it thinks I might hit rather than a sensor fault. I have a genuine VCDS so I'll do a full scan and report back if I find anything. I just set up a new cheapo Win10 tablet to run logs and scans from, need to test it!


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

ross_t_boss said:


> always in close proximity with traffic when it occurs, like coming to a stop behind traffic from some speed (not silly, just like 15-20mph to a close stop at lights), or when traffic moves forward from the blind spot in the lane next to me in narrow lanes. I have a genuine VCDS so I'll do a full scan and report back if I find anything. I just set up a new cheapo Win10 tablet to run logs and scans from, need to test it!


SAME!! [smiley=bomb.gif] 
Don't get me wrong, the TT is excellent!! Its just strange how the car seems to have the parking sensors always on. Instead of having them only on if you reverse or press the button on the command dash for manual activation. At least this was the case in my old C class coupe or any other car that I have driven in my life time.

However these sensors they:
1. activate when I approach something like a parking card ticket machine (the ones that you need to present the ticket to, so the ramp will raise) or a toll booth.
2. activate when you are in a dense traffic and someone passes you or parks on the side next to you.
3. the off button only dismisses the current beeping & activation. It keeps the sensors from being activated until you start accelerating again. After that, if you end up in a another traffic jam they will go off again. (its not an off button, its a glorified snooze button)
[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

TBH, the majority of the time, it's the side sensors that are being set off. Either by being close to a toll booth/parking ticket dispenser or someone passes/stops by my side in a dense traffic (be it a jam or a traffic light stop).


----------

